# Massive Flashlight Review - Input Needed



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys! We're going to be doing a new review on a few different flashlights. Below is a list of the flashlights we have on order. We want to include answers to *your* questions in this review.

_Fenix LD12
Sunwayman V11R
Surefire E2D
Inova X1
Nitefighter BT40
Spark SD6-500CW
Dereelight Nightmaster
Orbita Lighthouse
Wicked Laser Arctic w/ Phosforce Attachment
Prometheus Alpha
Armytek Barracuda [email protected] (either U2 or U3)
potentially a Rufis JR20
potentially an Armytek Predator Pro
potentially an Armytek Viking Pro_

So, what do you want to know about any of these models? Perhaps which ones work well with firearms? Which ones are best for EDC? Anybody in the market, or already own a model? Let us know! All input appreciated!

For reference, take a look at our past few reviews to see the quality reviews we do:
Kahr P380 - Best Concealed Carry Pistol | BROWN SAFE Research Labs
Wicked Laser - Top 10 Ingenious Uses for a Wicked Laser Arctic | BROWN SAFE Research Labs
Superb Switchblades | BROWN SAFE Research Labs


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was a flashlight junkie until earlier this year - Many great lights were under $100, so I picked one up here and there... Cheap enough that my wife didn't give me much hassle...

But, I recently I sold many off, as they were just sitting on my shelf... I figured one day I'd be stuck with them as new flashlight tech evolved. I think I had over 30. As most were just "collectables," they were in new shape. I sold most of them off one by one.

I kept my Eagletac lights, though, as they are my favorite for daily carry. I use an Eagletac T20C2 MK II on my carbine as well. I used to be into Inovas, but then I learned about some of the brighter brands. 

Solarforce is a fantastic Surefire clone as well. Built just as well as Surefires, IMHO. I used to have a ton of those. I keep one at work on my desk. 

I have noticed that many of these aftermarket brands are just selling Surefire clones as well, but many are of lesser quality than the Solarforce ones. And, they cost more to boot...

I did have a Fenix TK70... 2200 lumen light. Just plain awesome. But, VERY bulky. The Jetbeam BC40 puts out 830 actual lumens and is much smaller. I noticed that it did everythinG I'd need - so, I kept it and sold the Fenix. The BCO is pretty cheap, too.


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

Which one of these lights would you be most interested in hearing about, Shipwreck?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Always been a bit interested in the Sunwayman.

I just did a review of an Olight I got last week. Maybe i'll post it here on this forum as well.


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Shipwreck, the massive review is done. Look here: Top Flashlights for Every Use | BROWN SAFE Research Labs

We'll be posting a more in-depth one of the Sunwayman at some time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool. When i get home and off my cell phone, i will check it out


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

What did you think, Shipwreck?


----------

